# Post Your Picture Evidence - Fish Stories



## Jdholmes

Hey, we all know how fish stories go. Now days, what with smart phones and digital cameras, it is easy to prove our fish stories are more fact than fiction!

Post your favorite pics of fish YOU caught. I wish I had pics of my best fish stories...I've learned my lesson!

I will start it off with a pic of one if my biggest small mouths. Caught it this year in NB, Canada - St. Croix river. My wife, my uncle and myself fishing together caught a total of 56 that day. Great day! My wife outfished me, but I got the biggy.


----------



## Jdholmes

No takers, huh?


----------



## bcbouy

caught the bigger one while hitailing to shore during a thunderstorm on this lake


----------



## bulldog

I caught this 27.5" 12.25 pounder on 4-21-2007 on a private lake here in St. Louis. My "Pond X" if you will. I have been fishing this lake for about 15 years now and we catch 5-8 pounders on a regular basis. The crappie are huge as well. We named her Deary and a buddy of mine caught her 2 years later and she was slightly smaller. We found her dead 2 years ago so I'm hoping she went to fishy heaven so we can meet again one day. Just the fact that she lived as long as she did and spawned as many times as she did means the fishery is going to be solid for a long time to come.

I got a replica made also. The other fish next to the largemouth is a 4 pound peacock I caught in Miami. I have another peacock trip booked for Feb 29th so maybe I'll have another lunker story for you!!


----------



## Jdholmes

Wow! That is massive!

I'd love to fight that one in.

My best story is pulling in two about the same size in my picture - the kicker is that they were both caught on the same lure at the same time. I was top water fishing with my jitterbug lure - dual trident hooks. Had one on each of the two hooks! But I don't have a picture, so it didn't happen.


----------



## Captain Ahab

Here are a few:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Here's a few of my best


----------



## Jdholmes

Wow! These are crazy...you land that shark?

Those are some nice bass too!


----------



## Johny25

Here is my 5yr old boy with his first 5lb bass, caught last summer night fishing the lilly pads


----------



## sixgun86

We caught these guys hanging around an under water light couple docks up using D.O.A. shrimp. Made dinner for the fam and neighbors the next night. Blackened Redfish w/ rice and greens.


----------



## fender66

Here's my PB caught last year at Lake of the Ozarks. 5.21 lb. Took third in this tournament with my buddy freetofish.




Here's the smallest from last year. Weight unknown.


----------



## Jdholmes

What a thrill for your so, Johny, to haul that biggy in!

Fender, I can't believe that little guy went for that bait...that is ambitious indeed. That fishy got some cahonas.


----------



## bluedog

well since i did not see a walleye on here yet 
i will try to post a picture of one of mine from the bay of quinte canada

the ole bluedog


----------



## Johny25

Nice walleye  Man do I miss catching walleyes and jumbo perch when I lived in MN


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Here's some variety for you, straight out of Jersey.....


----------



## HANGEYE

Not everybody gets to do this. Sturgeon spearing in Wisconsin.


----------



## HANGEYE

A little salty action. It sure was a hoot for me. No ice, no spear.


----------



## Jdholmes

HANGEYE said:


> Not everybody gets to do this. Sturgeon spearing in Wisconsin.



Nice...did you get some caviar? 

Those are nice big fish.


----------



## morecoffee

Couple of cats out of Lake Mead, crappy cell phone pics.


----------



## Jdholmes

Whaaaaaat? Another las vegan? Sweet! What are you fishin on?


----------



## morecoffee

Jdholmes said:


> Whaaaaaat? Another las vegan? Sweet! What are you fishin on?



1032 Tracker :mrgreen:


----------



## Jdholmes

Well we'll have to get out man, I don't know hardly anybody here yet let alone where the good fish are at...we can take mine, I have a little more room. .


----------



## morecoffee

Jdholmes said:


> Well we'll have to get out man, I don't know hardly anybody here yet let alone where the good fish are at...we can take mine, I have a little more room. .



Sounds like a plan 8)


----------



## cole.manns

Most of my saltwater pics are on my flats boat lol

big snook as a little guy


----------



## Johny25

Very nice snook and redfish!


----------



## fender66

> big snook as a little guy



You're still a little guy. :LOL2: .....but, you're wearing a St. Louis Cardinal shirt so you're all right by me! =D> =D>


----------



## clamman

Great looking Snook & Redfish!....done my share of snookin' in Pine Island Sound and San Carlos Bay...Love that area !!


----------



## shamoo




----------



## Jdholmes

Man those are a couple of nice stripers! I hope I get one like that this year! I never heard of those before moving here.


----------



## Bmac

Love catching stripers,nice fish shamoo!

Here's my 1st known stringer.





Now my boy when he was shorter than me. Some of my best memories,wish I could go back and do them again.













Haul my rig to Arkansas several times a year. 1st was on a 10 degr. morning in January.









A New Orleans trip. Found these pigs in a shallow channel caught on crab.





And my favorite trip to date. Fishing the crab flow.


----------



## cole.manns

clamman said:


> Great looking Snook & Redfish!....done my share of snookin' in Pine Island Sound and San Carlos Bay...Love that area !!



all these were in the sound


----------



## 200racing

thi is my dad and a grouper he caught. the reason he is holding the rod up is because we took this photo to show my 93 year old granddad wo bought and used the when my dad was a kid. i rewrapper the eye before the trip and those penn reels still feel new. 




this snapper was caught by me on it also.




they are retired for now one day they will be brought out so another generation gets to catch a fish on them making that four generations to land fish with them.


----------



## fender66

200racing said:


> thi is my dad and a grouper he caught. the reason he is holding the rod up is because we took this photo to show my 93 year old granddad wo bought and used the when my dad was a kid. i rewrapper the eye before the trip and those penn reels still feel new.
> 
> this snapper was caught by me on it also.
> 
> they are retired for now one day they will be brought out so another generation gets to catch a fish on them making that four generations to land fish with them.



This....is an awesome story. =D> Wish I could find my dad's old reels.


----------



## MrSimon

I caught these after hiking up a small rocky stream that dumped into the larger river that we were fishing.


----------



## fender66

MrSimon said:


> I caught these after hiking up a small rocky stream that dumped into the larger river that we were fishing.



WOW...the colors on these are stunning. I'm not a huge trout fisherman...what kind of trout are these?


----------



## MrSimon

Thanks. The top one is a brown trout and the bottom one is a brook trout. They are both wild born fish. Wild trout always have WAY better coloring than hatchery fish. The wild ones tend to be pretty small, but they fight hard and are fun as heck to catch.


----------



## blink

Some of my recent catches.
4-6 Hybrid





2-14 shoal bass





3lb spotted bass





Double up slabs with my buddy


----------



## Jdholmes

Nice looking bass!


----------



## jeko1958

MrSimon said:


> Thanks. The top one is a brown trout and the bottom one is a brook trout. They are both wild born fish. Wild trout always have WAY better coloring than hatchery fish. The wild ones tend to be pretty small, but they fight hard and are fun as heck to catch.



You sure that bottom one is a Brookie? It looks like it has the square tail of a Brown...just sayin!


----------



## Johny25

Brooks and Browns have virtually identical shaped tails. The blue halo's around the red spots tells me that it is a brook trout and not a brown trout.


----------



## MrSimon

jeko1958 said:


> MrSimon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. The top one is a brown trout and the bottom one is a brook trout. They are both wild born fish. Wild trout always have WAY better coloring than hatchery fish. The wild ones tend to be pretty small, but they fight hard and are fun as heck to catch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure that bottom one is a Brookie? It looks like it has the square tail of a Brown...just sayin!
Click to expand...


Most definitely a brook trout. Red and yellow spots. Squiggle pattern on back. Big black eyes. Its unmistakably a brookie.

And whats with putting "just saying" at the end of statements these days? Everyone seems to be doing that. Its annoying as heck! Yes, clearly, we KNOW you are "just saying" because you JUST said it. My wife does it, and now the kids have started.


----------



## Dman23

Not my biggest fish but my biggest walleye. Got it last year at a local lake. 20 inch but really beefy. Sure tasted good!!! Also my fiances biggest bass last year. Think it was just shy of 18 inches. Oh she is so funny when she gets a big fish. She'll hook it and all you can hear is her drag zipping and her saying "oh boy its a big one! Its a big one! Get the net!". Haha. I love fishing with her. Doesnt bother me either that even after 8 hours in the boat i still have to drag her off the lake because she wants "one more cast"


----------



## Jdholmes

Awesome!

My wife loves fishing too, and gets crazy about catching them..it doesn't even have to be big! LoL


----------



## Aft Backwards

All these were released into hot oil.


----------



## jaysmith10

There has been some really awesome fish posted in this thread!!!!!!!!

This is the biggest Lg. Mouth i have caught. I caught her at a resivor by the house about two weeks ago. She weighed in at 8 lbs. 13 oz.


----------



## chattahoochee

Caught Easter weekend, Kerr Lake, Va.









Whats wrong with this picture?





My buddy and I shot at nearly the same time, Carp didnt have a chance.





The weekend since Easter.





Last weekend





Yesterday.





November in Orange Beach under the bridge.


----------



## fender66

That's one awesome LM and a great way to introduce yourself. Welcome to TinBoats.


----------



## sirknight

My sons first bluegill





Wifes crappie





oldest sons bluegill





crappie and bass


----------



## chattahoochee

fender66 said:


> That's one awesome LM and a great way to introduce yourself. Welcome to TinBoats.




Thank you.


----------



## Aft Backwards

jaysmith10 said:


> There has been some really awesome fish posted in this thread!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is the biggest Lg. Mouth i have caught. I caught her at a resivor by the house about two weeks ago. She weighed in at 8 lbs. 13 oz.




SWEET! That's a HAWG!


----------



## chiefsizzle

I was down in Florida when I got these.


----------



## sirknight

Crappie are still biting my son and I caught a dozen or so heres a nice one.


----------



## JMichael

I've been hitting a local lake for the last couple of weeks taking my brother or a buddy with me at different times. The bream are wearing the crickets out right now. On 4 different trips, we've caught 32, 51, 83, and 99. Here's some pics of the results from the trips that put 83 and 99 in the boat.
















We've already had 3 fish frys and stocked the rest away in our freezers but looking forward to when the crappie settle down and start to bite. The weather has been so screwed up here this spring that it has the crappie all messed up.


----------



## jaysmith10

Aft Backwards said:


> jaysmith10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been some really awesome fish posted in this thread!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is the biggest Lg. Mouth i have caught. I caught her at a resivor by the house about two weeks ago. She weighed in at 8 lbs. 13 oz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWEET! That's a HAWG!
Click to expand...


Thanks man!


----------



## Jdholmes

Beautiful hauls happening!


----------



## chattahoochee

Yesterday afternoons trip to the grocery store.






Weight from right to left bottom row, 10.4, 13.8, 15.13, 8.15, 9.8, 9.11, 4.10. Top row left to right, 8.9, 9.5, 4.2.


----------



## Johny25

Wow that is a nice stringer of stripers =D>


----------



## chattahoochee

Johny25 said:


> Wow that is a nice stringer of stripers =D>




Thank you sir, all caught out of the tin, all weights are in pounds or so the little scale says :LOL2:


----------



## chattahoochee

Man I am tired of Georgia Power sucking the bottom out of my stretch of river. Its dadgum hard to catch anything when the water is dropping 2 inches an hour.


----------



## PoconoBoss

Here are a few from a recent fishing trip:


----------



## chattahoochee

Yesterday







Today






4 pounds 14 ounces






Shoal Bass, released


----------



## chattahoochee

Today's catch, left the blasted scales at home...


----------



## BtsNhoS

Today in va beach, one 9 pound the other almost 5. Caught on a kvd crank, we caught 11 most in the 3-5 pound range


----------



## sirknight

Decent bass for around these parts.


----------



## sirknight

Local fishing hole this guy caught a big carp.


----------



## SVOMike86

Caught today outside my front door, booyah pond magic spinnerbait, ultra light rod, 4lb test braid. Didn't have my scale, but an easy 4.5lbs.


----------



## Recon

Top pic is from a small farm pond. Second is from Maggadorre Reservoir in Ohio and the last 2 are from Harveys Lake in PA. It's our home lake and that evening we caught 6 bass in 90 minutes for about 14 lbs. 3 were smallies and 3 were largemouth.


----------



## Recon

Reverse the order of the descriptions....the pics posted in reverse order.....oops.


----------



## chattahoochee

Brian's first Stripe ever, 23# 4ozs. Caught Friday afternoon.






The 2 biggest that didn't break 30 pound test from Sunday. (Mr Clean, Mr. Clean I know I know)

11.7 #





7.2 #


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: Good stuff Chatt!!!! You guys eat the stripers?


----------



## chattahoochee

fish devil said:


> :twisted: Good stuff Chatt!!!! You guys eat the stripers?



Anything over 20 gets released, unless its hurt and wont make it. I have enough in the freezer now that I wont keep any more till I run low unless they get hooked deep. Blackened Striper is up there with Blackened Redfish and second to no fish in fighting ability around here.


----------



## chattahoochee

Caught this afternoon, 24.3.


----------



## chattahoochee

Happy customers from this weekend,and one I reeled in. Two 10's and a 12 were the big ones for the day. Sorry for links dunno how to resize.

https://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af211/ryan4570/benstripe3.jpg

https://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af211/ryan4570/benstripe2.jpg

https://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af211/ryan4570/benstipe4.jpg


----------



## linehand

My little guy's first walleye. It was yummy.


----------



## dj722000

This is all in a little over a weeks time. There was several more that were caught, but no pictures taken of them. All between 13" up to 20" largemouth bass caught on scum frogs and spro frogs. My wife and I are racing to see who could catch the biggest L.M.. She had the win for about 2 days with her 18" before I came back with my 20". Shortly after hers I caught a 17", 3 pounder about 15 feet from where she got hers. It has been pretty good fishing until this heat wave moved in.


----------



## chattahoochee

This count?


----------



## sum-kina

SOME OF MY BETTER FISH HAVING FUN AND ONE FROM A TOURNAMENT!


----------



## PitFishin'

Kentucky lake


----------



## Johny25

Nice slabs ya got there =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

chattahoochee said:


> This count?




Counts for me - Here is one from last year - My gator season starts in September I hope to fill both my tags this year [-o<


----------



## PitFishin'

id love to try gator hunting, unfortunatly we we dont have those here


----------



## chattahoochee

F4F, I wish we had more than 1 tag. Its done as lottery here, gotta get lucky. 

He was 9'11.


----------



## Johny25

Great catch/kill fool4fish =D> We don't have those type of gators up in these parts but this is what is called a gator around here. I washed the mans face out for privacy issues but this is our current state record caught last fall. Every 2-3 years the record seems to fall. Pike are not native here and have only been in the lakes here for about 25yrs. But these are possible the best monster pike waters in the USA now. Fish over 35lbs come out of 4 lakes within a 10 minute drive from me every year now. This was the first landed at over 40 and she didn't even have eggs in her like most state records. She would have been pushing 50lbs if loaded with eggs. 51.5 inch length and 23" girth.


----------



## fool4fish1226

chattahoochee said:


> F4F, I wish we had more than 1 tag. Its done as lottery here, gotta get lucky.
> 
> He was 9'11.



It's a lottery here too - When I started putting in for my tags we could get 6 - now 17 years later we can only get 2 - but I get to hunt most seasons with others that get their tags - I have only got tags under my name a few times - got lucky this year but the place that I have to hunt is a no boat area so I go after them on land =D> :beer: 

Thanks Johnny great fish =D>


----------



## JMichael

fool4fish1226 said:


> Counts for me - Here is one from last year - My gator season starts in September I hope to fill both my tags this year [-o<


I've always wanted to try gator meat but have not had the chance so far. What do you do with the skins?


----------



## chattahoochee

JMichael said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Counts for me - Here is one from last year - My gator season starts in September I hope to fill both my tags this year [-o<
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wanted to try gator meat but have not had the chance so far. What do you do with the skins?
Click to expand...


We are just gonna salt it and tack it to a board, then hang on the garage wall after dry. The tannery wants $49 a foot to soft tan, and no one around does chrome tan.


----------

